# MN early goose- A Joke



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

Well I am spending my last season hunting early season in MN for opener. The rat race is unreal. Because the state decided to have a saturday opener to please all the liberals, we are paying for it. Virtually no fields are available, and almost every roost will be blown, or already has been by guys scouting tonight. Unless you can hunt airport geese, your screwed if your an outtastater. :lol: Let the rat race begin.


----------



## FACE (Mar 10, 2003)

I hear ya there!! It's funny how last year people were setting up water spreads in our area at 4 o'clock in the morning ruining the roosts. Many other groups I knew who had hot fields never saw a goose that Saturday because they were chased out of Dodge already! We're setting out seven doz in a good field and hope to have drawing power on our side. We'll see!


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

The water rule was extremely dumb...couldn't think of a better way to push out the majority of local ducks and geese than that.


----------



## BB (Jan 14, 2004)

The only nice thing about being an out of stater is that you don't have to use up 1 of your 2 weekends or your only weekend in that zone.

Hunting water in the a.m.....sorry guys


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

dont be sorry. i am blowing the roost too, because no one will let me hunt there fields. actually, I would rather be restricted for 2 weeks, because then I have a reason not to attempt a hunt here. lol


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

I know what is already going to happen, this is why I go to ND. You dumb )(*&& from MN are going to hunt the roost where I have been watching the birds for 2 weeks. I will bet my 9 year old will be impressed tomorrow morning. Thanks alot!!

Ask and you will get permission, don't assume everyone will say no.


----------



## greenhead (Jun 1, 2004)

If there is any wheat stubble field someones already got permission to hunt it.


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

Deacon

Get real... If you had any experience you would be singin a different tune. That ask and receive bull**** is only in North Dakota.


----------



## Labsroc01 (Mar 23, 2004)

I did a welfare hunt in MN this morning, it SUCKED! :eyeroll: I watched a good majority of the birds get pounded of their roost at the crack of dawn. (Really Smart!) :eyeroll: And I watched 2 other groups of hunters set up in the field we were in (with permission) before anybody else. I am not sure how many pass shooters were around the field in ditches and tall slew grass, but I saw at least 3 different groups get into their vehicals around 8:30 and I lost count of how many rigs were traveling up and down the gravel roads. (WHAT A JOKE!) End result ZERO birds!

- Best thing is another buddy and I shot our limit of birds last night in ND and had two other fields around us full of geese! What a mistake I made by going to MN.


----------



## zx2dxz (Aug 20, 2004)

well my morning wasnt the worst... Started out slow saw a bunch of birds flying north of town, bout 4-5 flocks. Then one flock at about 7:30 came from directly south of us, got on the flag and calls and pulled them all the way to us. A group of about 30 geese circled 2 times and each time getting lower and making my heart beat faster. We were like one more time and we taking these... they make a half circle and headed north where the other were going. SH*T!!!!! ohh well least we got a flock close enough but something went wrong. Then at about 8:30 we saw a group of geese flying over a lake that we were about 1 mile away from, thank god we were on a tall hill. Yet again got on the flag and calls BAM sucked right to us, came from right to left of our dekes, pulled up and dropped the shots, 3 fell. w00t w00t!!! after that nothing. Knowing basicly all hunting parties around town got on the cell, guy sounth of town got 3, guys west of us got 0, futher west then that got 1, guys further north got 0. On the hill u can hear most shots on the west end of town and there wasnt much. All in all we did alright according to the other stats for others.

We called my friend south of town, and was on the phone as they got there geese makes u mad at that time when u have none and hear them dropping 3 of them. 

lata, 2d

REMEMBER its just the first day


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

left the house at 330 am... 
Got to spot on roost to find 5 other boats and tents and rigs all set up already. Every spot taken, every 200 yards. Lucky got some private land where we were and bagged 3. "Lucky" being key word. MN opener at its finest. Never again


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

yeah i wish my fellow residents would thinks about tommorow and the next day instead of right now. we saw a lot of people out on the water this morning as well.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2004)

Hermel, sounds like you should've been with GB3 and his posse of border jumpers!!! :wink: Hunting the water???!!! :eyeroll: That's half the reason I moved outta that stupid state!!


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)




----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

#1
Yea I went home to my folks place in southern MN to show my brother how its done. HAHA. We killed 9 total today and yesterday. Water is really the only way to go unless you have a lease or are family with access to the limited fields. We had one flock feet down in the dekes. by the way, I flew over Amery the other day and saw lots of geese. You outta get over there and shoot some bling. :beer:


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Blake, this is why I have stayed away from this forum for a while, guys like you that tell me how it is and direct their frustration at me. I did not direct my comments to anyone on this forum, I was simply participating in the discussion.

To Everyone other than Blake,
Every year in MN I ask people I don't know from boo and I am lucky enough to get permission. Most people assume the answer will be no, I do myself, I just need to get my nerves up to ask.

This year was the ultimate surprise, I asked a land owner and he said his grandson was going. We talked for a while and I left disappointed but understood. Two days later the guy shows up at my house and lets me know it is okay to hunt. God's honest truth, that is why I say ask and you might be surprised.

Saturday my son and I bagged 4 geese and if we could have shot better, (well if I could have shot better son has a single shot 20ga) we could have bagged quite a few more. We had flocks coming direct to us off the roost. Biggest problem was the flocks were 20 to 30 geese and would circle, I would hold out for a shot of less than 15 yards so my son could get a good shot. We have a great time, quit at 8:00am and had breakfast at the cafe.

Sunday was a completely different story, someone set up on the bordering field right on the fence line and blew their flocking goose call constantly when geese were in the air. They didn't get any geese until they jumped the roost, now the spot is worthless for probably 4 to 5 days.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

that is unless those geese even decide to come back. where we hunt, when a roost gets jumped they never come back.


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

I am telling how it is where I hunted Deacon, no offense. I think, you think, I didnt try to ask for permission. I was merely stating my frustrations about hunting MN. If you think its different come hunt the southern portion of the state being an outtastater and I think you will be surprised. I kept a tally on land that I asked for, and that I got shot down. I found over 10 fields holding birds in one week. Of the 10 fields, only 1 said yes. This means I experienced a 90% rejection. I really dont care about it because I hunt geese here twice a year, but thought a few of my friends here would get a kick out of how different it is being an outtastater in a state that claims it should have access to Nodak any time of the year. Glad to hear your son did well, when we had the flock land in the dekes this AM, you can bet our 12 year partner was the first to fire.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i have to agree with blake. unless you know someone or have a deep pocket it can be very difficult to find land down that way. way too many hunters in a small area.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

[quoteDeacon

Get real... If you had any experience you would be singin a different tune. That ask and receive b#llsh*t is only in North Dakota.]

Blake, is not your note about directed at me, your telling me I have no experience is the real joke, you don't know me, I have hunted in MN for 30 years! Oh yeah, and in ND for over 20 years. I have been turned down more in ND than MN but that is usually when asking to hunt pheasants, I don't want to make this another border issue when the issue is MN is a "JOKE", yes it is but I still don't seem to have a problem finding access. It is the hunting style that I consider a JOKE!


----------



## bowhunter04 (Nov 7, 2003)

I went out today with my dad and brother. We ran into the same problem of people blowing the roost. We had a field with about a 100 geese in it the night before and they were roosting on a pond within sight. Someone kicked the geese off real early in the morning and they took off. We ended up getting skunked. I can't wait to get back to North Dakota.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

I'm not even going to post my results from opening day on this thread...too much BS. uke:


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

> You dumb )(*&& from MN are going to hunt the roost where I have been watching the birds for 2 weeks. I will bet my 9 year old will be impressed tomorrow morning. Thanks alot!!


Yea I guess I was talking to you when I said it. Your quote is why. You say you have been turned down more by NODAK than MN? Maybe thats because MN doesnt have Pheasants... Ducks... Or Geese. :lol: Lets compare apples to apples here. Geese ehh
And lets be honest. Your success in access has more to do with you living there than it does the amount of times you "ask".


----------



## stoeger (Aug 20, 2003)

:fiddle:

Want cheese with that whine?


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Looks like Stoeger is coming out of the closet!!!! I knew you could do it!!! :jammin: :rock: oke:


----------



## zx2dxz (Aug 20, 2004)

*Quote from Blake:*


> Maybe thats because MN doesnt have Pheasants... Ducks... Or Geese.


*Quote from MN DNR web page:*


> Canada goose hunting is the fastest growing hunting sport in Minnesota. Our state harvests more geese than any state in the country.


MN DNR LINK HERE

its not that we dont have any its just that we kill them all :beer:

lata, 2d


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

I agree MN does have some good goose action if the right places. Fergus, Rochester, Lac Qui Parle can all be good. But then again I wouldnt really trust the MN DNR too much.


----------



## greenhead (Jun 1, 2004)

Minnesota harvests so many geese because there is so many hunters and alot of them shoot the roosts. Its good goose hunting in Minnesota but if it keeps up the way it is it wont be as good.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2004)

Greenheads got a good point, if the trend continues, what's it look like for the future??

Hermel, funny thing you flying over our stomping grounds and home town, damn geese sure are schooling us this year over here, payback's coming though. :wink:

Anyone know why WI had to close the season over labor day weekend, this 3 days w/o hunting is really doing it's # on me.. Tuesday cannot get here soon enough..


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

#1
I wouldnt be too bummed about the weekend closure. Look at how many warriors it will keep out of the good spots. hehe. The diehards like yourself will be able to get em when there not ready. Its like two openers in one week. I saw all the birds east of the city.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

they probably do that so the geese can get somewhat used to the fact that there getting hunted now. personally i don't see any point in doing that.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2004)

Yeah, maybe the geese'll forget about last week. You must've seen the large groups over by the schools, they've got between 3-400 out there tonight when I went by.


----------



## Nodak Duke (Oct 14, 2003)

MN early season has gone downhill in the past years in my opinion as well... Yes, geese can be had, but it is much harder to do so on a regular basis. The water rule is completely idiotic in my view as it makes patterning geese nearly impossible and scares off a lot of the local woodies and teal who need the slightest pressure to get out of town this time of the year. Plus, everyone likes hunting wehn it is nice and warm outside. :lol:

As far as the weekend opener I am sure that many more geese will probably be killed as more people will be out pushing them around... The quality of hunts will probably substantially drop though. I guess it is a give and take as the early season was indeed inplemented as a polulation control method.

I will add that if you do your homework you can pile up the birds yet though... MN was the first place that I shot a goose and is by far the state where I have hunted the most and it will always have a place in my heart for goose hunting!


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Good point Nodak D. This water huntin for geese is bullh****, it does nothing but blow the geese and local ducks out of the area. Then you have residents compalining about the local duck populations. hmmmmm? But thats our MNDNR eh?

DNR=Dam Near Retarded

keepin it reeeel


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Diddo

Water needs to be off limits not only to keep the geese around but not to chase off the ducks!


----------



## Brett Beinke (Jul 20, 2004)

You guys and your chasing off the ducks early. If mother nature hasn't done it, the kids opener will. Hunting MN can be tough, like anywhere else. It has its good days though and in the right areas, many good days. Early season is usually hit or miss at best but as the migration starts, it gets better and better. Blake, I know you're frustrations. Mankato has a lot of preasure and a lot of the good areas are leased up. Water is not a bad option as there is water everywhere! Just cause there is water doesn't mean it is a roost. We have successfully ran traffic on water during the entire season. As hunters bounce birds around they end up on fields farther from their normal roost and may stop for water and lounge around before heading back to their new field and then back to their roost pond. I would agree with the roost pond if you had limited water and it does bite to have scouted a flock and have some how gotten on the field that they are feeding in, only to have the roost blown but that is part of the game. Southern MN where Blake was hunting is not like ND. There are limited field to hunt as most crop land is planted with beans and field corn. You are lucky to find a field that is a cut wheat or sweet corn field to hunt on. If you found it, chances are so did 100 other guys. Water is probably the best day in/day out bet for early goose in the Mankato area. At least a guy can get out and hunt without diggin deep in his wallet.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

> DNR=Dam Near Retarded


 :jammin: 
:lol: Laughing my *** off MADDIGADY!!


----------

